# Plumbing in and filtration



## simonrad (Mar 15, 2017)

Can anyone advise if it is possible to add inline filtration for relatively soft (Manchester) water within a reasonable budget. My machine is used weekends only, usually 5 coffees each day. I'm using Ashbeck from Tesco at the moment. I have looked at some BWT filters at Screwfix which don't mention hardness reduction. I know this can be a very technical and complex subject. I've read a fair bit but my understanding and how to proceed is limited. Thanks for any help, Simon


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

To know how to answer this you need to know the makeup of your water supply. Sure you can filter out the chemicals but to know which BWT to buy you need this.

I think others might have more to say but I think you will need to put the filtration on more than just your machine otherwise water will be sitting in the filter for 5 days which I believe is not a good thing


----------



## simonrad (Mar 15, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> To know how to answer this you need to know the makeup of your water supply. Sure you can filter out the chemicals but to know which BWT to buy you need this.
> 
> I think others might have more to say but I think you will need to put the filtration on more than just your machine otherwise water will be sitting in the filter for 5 days which I believe is not a good thing


I was told that the local water authority info is useful but the values may change. Do people work off this or would it be better to do some tests?


----------



## simonrad (Mar 15, 2017)

simonrad said:


> I was told that the local water authority info is useful but the values may change. Do people work off this or would it be better to do some tests?


Also re sitting water, can a flush solve the problem or is it not that simple?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Is sitting water much of an issue? Can't see it being any different from a plumbed in America style fridge freezer


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

It can be on the Mg2+ variants (i.e. premium) of BWT's Bestmax range where not using for a few days would require a flush to get rid of over conditioned water which has been mentioned a few times on here recently and pretty sure the manual that comes with the MG2+ filters lists a time period of about 4-6 weeks of non use where the cartridge must be replaced.

Have just checked on their site here and advises in the manual (point 5.3) for MG2+ variants to flush 4-5L after 2 days of no use and dispose of as above if not used for 4-6 weeks. This will also have an effect on the size of filter you buy as too big for intended use will see you flushing more water away (also discussed recently on here)

The non MG2+ versions do not have this requirement in the same manner but is always wise to flush through any water filter if left for a while.

Hope of help and have a look at their website to confirm any details above.

John


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If your water is very soft (kettle never needs descaling), then fit a commercial carbon block cartridge system


----------



## simonrad (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info, planning to fit a filter which will also supply the kitchen tap so there won't be much sitting water


----------

